

The Woes of an American Drone Operator - othello
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/pain-continues-after-war-for-american-drone-pilot-a-872726.html#

======
tokenadult
Previous submission of the canonical URL:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4928171>

